# Gnash IPO3 Protection Video



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Hope you like, comments welcome. He is still very young (under 3yr old) so there is plenty room for improvement 
Gnash IPO3 Protection - YouTube


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Looked nice. What was your score if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Score was 87.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you need to work on drive building and grips 

If you must, you can send him here, i'll give him a home


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

He looks good!!! Congrats on your 3!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. nice work.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice! Great job! Good looking dog also!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Gnash and you! At least the helper stayed upright in the long bite....I bet that was a slippery surface you had to trial on.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations. Well done.

Cheryl


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone, he is an adorable hard ass nutcase  

Crackem, I'll send you the tracking info as soon as FedEx picks up the box.

Jane, yes the field had standing water and was slick. It rained all night and let up just as our turn was up. Several competitors were up in a downpour.


----------



## Fitz152 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice dog! I love his courage test.


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

Well here's my comment on the video:

Blind searches need to be tighter and more goal oriented. Slow to bark in the blind, lacks some confidence in aggression. There's conflict in the call out, dangling between aggression and avoidance, training issue. Slightly above average escape bite, grip looks good but defintely not crushing.

Can't say much about the drive from re-attack, since the helper wants to drive the dog sideways, thus feuling prey in the grip. The helper provides weak sticks. The out was atleast nice from what I can see. Dog takes cheap shots and cannot contain, not surprising because of the silent guarding aka obedience, and transitioning from that prey like helper work. Not a fan of the silent, which is only used to hide the dog's inability to go into aggression or avoid the dog's inability to transition from aggression to prey, compromising initial grip.

You do a good job of, at least, being aware of the conflict between you and dog by walking up slowly to him, but still not enough to hide it. The transport is okay, but watch Ronny and his dogs, that's ideal. 

What's with making sounds from the attack out of back transport? It's nice in that it helped your dog, but that's incorrect helper work and only aids the dog. Also, the helper doesn't present a threat there. This is regionals. Even with all that help, the dog doesn't strike hard on the attack. The grip appears okay, semi-full, where one side is 7/8ths. Now that the camera shot is much closer, we can see this isn't a hard gripping dog at all. The dog even slightly slides on the sleeve when the helper transitions into a lock up. Still problems in the silent guarding/obedience exercise, and noticeable conflict with handler. In the transport to the judge, dog isn't attentive to the helper at all. 

Unsettled in the basic position during the long bite, but he's young. Dog has lots of prey which is nice in the long bite. I just wish his grips were stronger. Out again is good, but he wasn't really gripping hard. Drives from this helper is better, the sticks are better. 

The dog wants to be active, it's likely better to let the dog be active in the guard. He doesn't have the nerves necessary to perform a nice silent guard. He's much better active, which also draws conflict away from you. But if your dog has problems transitioning from aggression to prey and prey to aggression, then nevermind. That last guard was better even though he takes another cheap shot. He's less concerned with you. The disarming is nice, but the transport, again the dog is too focused on the handler.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice review, even though a few observations are off mark especially about the prey/defence/aggression equation. But I am not worried at all at his first performance, off home field, at a major event, in wet conditions


----------

